# Flour Sifter Recommendation Needed



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm switching from KA AP flour to White Lily products (they're a bit clumpy) and therefore need a quality sifter (or sieve). Which would you recommend, the sifter or sieves listed on this page???

TIA T!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Within my rye bread recipe calling for 5C KA AP flour along with !C rye flour, I've replaced the KA AP with White Lily Bread Flour and gor a softer crumb, taller oven spring.  But the flour is clumpy and I'd like to smoothen it out.  ...Just tough when it comes to hard vs soft wheat.


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Personally, I like these the best. http://www.webstaurantstore.com/tablecraft-99-10-medium-double-mesh-strainer/4078199.html


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Thanks for the reply and since I already own a slightly smaller version of one of those, I'll try it.  Have you any experience with a real sieve?

My intent is to sift either 5C of flour at a time (yours seems awfully large at this amount) or an entire 5# bag of the clumpy stuff, where a sieve would imho be THE one to use.


----------



## bekazu (Sep 22, 2009)

In the restaurant we own 2 of these drum sieves










they are available at resteraunt supply stores or on the web.

Ours are 16" across we can set them over the 30 qt mixing bowl and sift directly into what we are mixing. If we sift onto parchment paper we just flip it over so there is space for the flour to fall through onto the paper. They can handle large jobs, don't have small pieces that rust or break and can be cleaned by running through a commercial dish machine.

Bonus : When the screen wears out you can buy a new screen rather than replacing the entire sifter.

At home I own the same sifter as ChefDave11 and it does the smaller jobs just as well.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I really appreciate all of the input here but I went for the hand crank unit, the Thunder Group Stainless Steel unit.  While it holds only eight cups of flour max it's do for my needs.  The professional sifters that you've listed here seem a bit too large for my flour/dough buckets.


----------



## bliss (Aug 12, 2012)

I have read in a baking manual that beating flour with all dry ingredients with an electric mixer, also do the purpose of airation. Let me know if i am wrong? but i find it bit helpful.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

The flour here is not of standard quality - sometimes it's clumpy and sometimes not.  I agree, bliss, I always only ever stirred it with a whisk and it works fine.  I find it;s pretty time-consuming to sift with a sifter, though i only ever used the squeeze variety.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Clumping implies a denser flour, and so it would seem that a recipe calling for 1C flour might get more due to the increased density - should the flour not be pre-sifted.

I just received the sifter and it's huge and crank driven.  It took less than five minutes to sift a five pound bag of White Lily AP flour that clocks in at 2 grams of protein per serving.  The volume of the sifted flour doubled that of the clumped stuff.  Time will tell and I'll let you know.  From now on I'll sift the whole bag and allow the sifted flour to settle a bit prior to "fluffing and scooping" and dispensing.

And the sifter is really huge.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

That is why I have changed to *weight* rather than volume!


kokopuffs said:


> Clumping implies a denser flour, and so it would seem that a recipe calling for 1C flour might get more due to the increased density - should the flour not be pre-sifted....


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

PeteMcCracken said:


> That is why I have changed to *weight* rather than volume!


While I agree with PeteM, the problem that introduces itself here is moisture and it seems as if White Lily Flour (not to single out this one) which is a soft wheat high starch flour is prone to high moisture absorption. Would this phenomenon be characteristic of most pastry flours or flours that are high in starch and of soft wheat??????


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The 8C flour sifter I just received goes thru a five pound bag in just a minute or two.  It works great.  Like Goliath, it's truly a giant who works easliy and quite well.  I'd recommend that sifter in a heartbeat.  It's very well made.

.


----------

